# trucks when there not plowing



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Any pics of what your trucks do when they are not plowing.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Landscaping


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

nice set up


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you park in front of a nice house or did you do that?? That lawn looks great.payup


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

landscaping as well, along with some excavating


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

heres a better pic of my dump


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

It sits diesel cost to much. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

nice setups gentile men.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

K20Fisher;540948 said:


> nice setups gentile men.


I'm not Jewish!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is the registration current on that there trailer GV?


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

you know what i mean


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;540956 said:


> Is the registration current on that that trailer there GV?


Next month it will be. And I even carry separate insurance on it.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont know grandview you really should have that grass tarped down lol


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

It is usually pulling this or the dump trailer.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

WALKERS;540961 said:


> It is usually pulling this or the dump trailer.


i see no walkers


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I thought about it but NO We only use RED one. If I was will to pay some more they would be orange with tiger stripes. LOL I would like to have the one that dumps in the bed of a truck for leaf clean ups thou


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ABES;540960 said:


> I dont know grandview you really should have that grass tarped down lol


I wonder if he sprays his bed with FF so the grass slides out easy LOL jk grandview


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

deere615;540996 said:


> I wonder if he sprays his bed with FF so the grass slides out easy LOL jk grandview


Do you think I want to bring that stuff home with me?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Towing this for fun...









Or this bad boy...









loaded with this...









yeah, yeah, I know thats a hell of a load for a F-150 but when your in a bind and need to finish a job you do what needs to be done.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

20ft










with this......if it ever gets done going on the 4th year of building......:crying:

38 Chevy 1/2: full custom


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wash it a few days ago!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

This is what keeps us busy in the summer! From spring planting, to spraying, to hay and straw making, to summer and fall harvest our trucks get a solid work out. The large wagon behind my white truck can handle 24,000lbs of hay, or 36,000lbs if they are stacked 3-high. Yeah, i know it's alot of weight for a truck- that's why it's a Super Duty!

-Mike


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

without the plow, i just drive it for fun..also its our garbage runner, atleast once a month we go to the dump. now that it it runs and looks so good i drive to cruise with it more


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

1 truck in the winter its my sidewalk truck seeing as it 2 wd


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

1 of the plow trucks ill see if i can fined pics of the other trucks


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey tractor plower we have a barn with 12-15 horses and some babes so we hay to theres a guy across the street who cuts rakes and bales it for us then we just pick it up.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

K20Fisher;541190 said:


> Hey tractor plower we have a barn with 12-15 horses and some babes so we hay to theres a guy across the street who cuts rakes and bales it for us then we just pick it up.


Sweet, what kind of horses? We've got warmblood Jumpers, we compete across North America all year long, from West Palm Fla. to Palgrave, Ont. 
Where abouts are you located?? Expect hay to increase this year, up here diesel is bordering $1.00/L (roughly 3.80/gal.) and our fertilizer is at $400.00/ton, expected to reach almost $1000.00/ton by the summer time- lets hope not!

-Mike


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES I WILL GET SOME UP SOON*


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

kashman;541187 said:


> 1 truck in the winter its my sidewalk truck seeing as it 2 wd


Kashman.... on those angle cut lawns, did you run the mower back & forth across the street for continuous lines?!?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

ChevyHD4X4;541055 said:


> 38 Chevy 1/2: full custom


any more pics???


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

One of the trailers I pull around.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Playing on the Beach, or running to Home Depot, but mostly playing on the beach


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Tractor plower im in maine for fertilizer we use horse ____ they make fresh everyday


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

BulldogPS;541386 said:


> One of the trailers I pull around.


Clean truck and trailer bulldog. How about those pics of the rear of the trailer?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Bulldog you have the cleanest work truck ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Stuff


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Well during the summer I pull my 5er.


Help out a buddy by pulling his drill rig and compressor. Now he has gotten bigger and has larger drills so can't do that anymore as they require a rear transport.


Haul my other vehicles around when needed.


Finally, don't have a pic but drag race it. Best last year before I built the tranny was a 9.08 @ 79 in the 1/8th mile. Hopefully now with the beefy tranny and more power I will break into the high 8's. Also hope to try out some sled pulling.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I ain't got no pics of 'er, but I'll be using my truck to haul my equipment (lawnmower, rakes, etc: hoping to start a small lawnmowing deal), haul my tools (probably have a job as a plumbers' apprentice) and haul our trailers. We've got a 22' pop-up camper, a 17' Starcraft boat, and a 16' Who-the-hell-knows boat.

Plus random things whenever we need a truck for something.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont have any summer pics but the 3, 2005 F 250 site in the shop or outside with the plows on them, and I drive the chevy all year long.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HERES A PICTURE OF MY SMALL DUMP ITS AN OLD PIC TRUCK IS WHITE NOW AND NO MORE ROT .......LOL  AND A COUPLE OF PICTURES OF A SHOPRITE WE DO ALL THE OUTSIDE MAINTENANCE AND LANDSCAPING*payup


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is some more...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

And one more, I miss my baby, RIP you metal hunk of tire shredding, pavement warping, beast of a Durango...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

grandview;541020 said:


> Do you think I want to bring that stuff home with me?


Lol, do you have a place to dump or do you pay?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres mine. 2004 GMC 2500. Dmax


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my truck. It was getting dark out, and the 2nd picture, my Z71 is coming off due to the car wash, and it also looks like some person with huge lips and a lot of lip stick kissed my truck, I think that is from the camera.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Here we go..


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;541979 said:


> Here we go..


When the lawns not a growin, the water starts a flowin


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;541979 said:


> Here we go..


Looks good, what kind of jetski? I like sea doo's


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;541979 said:


> Here we go..


If you don't mind me asking but what did that ski run ya?


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

grandview;540950 said:


> I'm not Jewish!


Thats what he said...Gentile= Non jewish (thats why its an Italian last name)  At first glance of your truck I couldn't figure out what was causing the back to be so low. Then I saw the pile of grass haha.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mines just my DD otherwise.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my toy
2004 Cougar 30ft Fifth Wheel









1988 Bayliner 24ft Sunbridge









Another Shot Of Boat being pulled by old quad









Pic of my bucket loader on the 6x12 utility trailer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Truck With utility trailer with the mowers on it









And my pride enjoy the quad. 2000 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 Auto 54" plow, 2 inch lift kit, 2500lb warn winch


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

it just sits in the yard waiting for it go out again next season

( just imagine that theres no snow but grass and mud)


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

deere615;542274 said:


> Looks good, what kind of jetski? I like sea doo's


Its a yamaha FX highout put.



ajordan193;542309 said:


> If you don't mind me asking but what did that ski run ya?


Around 8k with 30 hrs on it. Came with extended warrenty and everything.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is my 2008 Jeep Liberty sport about a month old.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

nickplowing1972;541519 said:


> *HERES A PICTURE OF MY SMALL DUMP ITS AN OLD PIC TRUCK IS WHITE NOW AND NO MORE ROT .......LOL  AND A COUPLE OF PICTURES OF A SHOPRITE WE DO ALL THE OUTSIDE MAINTENANCE AND LANDSCAPING*payup


That's a pretty funny sign. (mulch looks nice too).


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

My trucks get used all the time for everything,... hauling firewood,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Dragging the skid steer and everything else around


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Hauling & dumping gravel, wood, etc.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Alaska Boss;542881 said:


> My trucks get used all the time for everything,... hauling firewood,...


Nice truck, did you make that bumber or something?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

deere615;542896 said:


> Nice truck, did you make that bumber or something?


I found that bumper in a junkyard for $100,.. built from 3/4" aluminum & has 4 sealed-beam halogen marine deck lights countersunk into it,.. and wired 3 ways,.. I have more light shining in reverse when plowing than I do looking forward,..


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice trucks guys


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Alaska Boss;543058 said:


> I found that bumper in a junkyard for $100,.. built from 3/4" aluminum & has 4 sealed-beam halogen marine deck lights countersunk into it,.. and wired 3 ways,.. I have more light shining in reverse when plowing than I do looking forward,..


Thanks coolprsport


----------

